# Deca-Durabolin-The current best brand?



## heavy (Aug 22, 2004)

Hey bro's,

              I have never used deca before, and was hoping that some of you who have, could tell me what brands you have used, which was the best, and what type of gains you have gotten from using deca. I have used test cyp, enanthate, sustanon, thai dbol, naposims, winstrol, anavar, eq....LOL but not deca...so, can you fill me in on what your experiences have been with it?


----------



## GearMan (Aug 22, 2004)

Deca is a good mass-building steroid.

It is best used with other steroids as by itself you can run the risk of deca-dick, or the unsavory problem of having erectile dysfunction.

Deca, in conjunction with Sustannon and D-bol, can produce great results...and in my personal opinion it is a good idea to run Deca with a Test... plus make sure to do proper PCT.

I am one of the "sources" on the sources section of the board...and have been in this games for many years, so I feel I can speak with certainty. If you need any help feel free to email me. Email is better than PMing me because I am unfortunately not able to get to the board as often as I'd like. I'm usually pretty busy.


----------



## heavy (Aug 22, 2004)

I was thinking of running deca at either 200mg week, as I haven't used it before, or 400mg a week, for 8-10 weeks, with, of couse, a nice dose of test. I will email you gearman....


----------



## tee (Aug 23, 2004)

200mg a week (deca) will pretty much just lube your joints up. Id say go 400mg for 10-12 weeks w/ test.


----------



## heavy (Aug 23, 2004)

tee said:
			
		

> 200mg a week (deca) will pretty much just lube your joints up. Id say go 400mg for 10 weeks w/ test.



What about 300mg? Best of both worlds?


----------



## MYRICK (Aug 23, 2004)

300 Is Good For A First Cycle.


----------

